# My Loft



## tagracecraft (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I just want to share my loft design Im a NB in here. I live in the suburb and my space is very limited and the size is only 9ft W x 7ft H x 8ft Deep.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Oooooo really nice!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

thats awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice. Looks like you may have some building experience framing looks good.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

very nice done ,!!


----------

